# Dowelling Jig Opinions



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm looking for opinions on dowelling jigs. I want to buy one and am considering this one from Lee Valley Tools. It is quite expensive, $310.00 Canadian, but looks well machined. Those of you who use dowelling jigs, what are you using, and how much did you pay, and how good is the jig? I appreciate your comments.:yes:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=63836&cat=1,180,42311,42319&ap=1


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I guess it depends on how many dowels you plan on doing I guess?
I would save my money and get a cheap one at menards, or home store. I got one a long time ago and I very rarely use it. They work just as good as that $300 one. By more wood, And books on joinery.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I just bought a couple of the Rockler jigs that are on sale for $10. I figured I'd give them a go. The reviews are pretty good and the guy that did a write up on the super jig modified one a bit and claims it works very well.


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

This one is the best I have found for the money! It does all that it claims to I'm very happy with it. I did review it on Amazon.

Hope this helps!:yes:

www.*joint*-*genie*.com

Smokey


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*jigs*

i have the self centering one, that works good. made by dowelit co. hastings, mich. I like biscuit jointers better, faster, easier, etc.


----------



## wlofton (Oct 11, 2010)

*Self-Centering Doweling Jig*

I got mine two years ago and have had great luck with it! I believe I found it at Rockler on sale for about $60 along with several varieties of dowels. One thing I will advise is getting stop collars for each drill bit that you will be using. Looks like the above kit includes all that though.


----------

